
List-less productivity - sarkarsh
I was bored with the way all the famous to-do apps look, mostly mundane lists of things to do. Not inspiring. So I started tinkering my own vision of a better and more engaging interface: A world dark and set in the future, where planet Earth is under constant wave of meteors; human civilization has moved backwards and survives on farming and windmills for energy. The to-do items take the form of meteors falling from the sky. The best part is when a task is completed the meteor explodes into a giant ball of fireworks. A serious &quot;bad ass&quot; way to say task complete. On the other hand, if a deadline is missed, the meteor comes crashing with smoke and red flames everywhere. Here is what I created. https:&#x2F;&#x2F;itunes.apple.com&#x2F;us&#x2F;app&#x2F;crimson-box&#x2F;id1069271059
======
danieltillett
Nice idea. I would love a version like Missile Command [1].

1\.
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Missile_Command](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Missile_Command)

~~~
sarkarsh
I have pushed an update. It's getting closer. Here is preview.
[http://www.crimsonbox.net/new-update-pushed-to-app-
store/](http://www.crimsonbox.net/new-update-pushed-to-app-store/)

------
jmatthews
Haven't tried the app but I did read your description. The icon needs work but
otherwise I love the idea.

~~~
sarkarsh
Thanks! This is first version and I am still working on the design.

------
omginternets
Where can I find the android version?

~~~
sarkarsh
I am working on it. Hopefully soon.

~~~
omginternets
Wonderful! Looking forward to it!

